# Out of contract - which energy provider is best?



## Sunnysoutheast (5 Aug 2022)

We are out of contract with Bord Gais and looking for best value for home electricity and gas.

Bonkers.ie show Energia as the best option for our usage but am aware they won't give Bord Gais as an option as we wouldn't be switching then and they wouldn't make money from us! 

Any ideas as to best energy provider for both electricity and gas and which plan is best with this provider (as there seems to be lots of different plans for each provider!). 

Thanks!


----------



## Pinoy adventure (5 Aug 2022)

We have no issues with SSE Airtricity so far


----------



## skrooge (5 Aug 2022)

Bonkers will allow you to compare providers including those you can't sign up to through their website. When it asks "Only show tariffs available for sign up?" Click no.

Once you know your usage you're sorted.


----------



## lff12 (19 Aug 2022)

Bord Gais seem to now have their own tarrif picker, but I tried to use it yesterday and it wouldn't work. I'm sure they will eventually fix it.


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Aug 2022)

lff12 said:


> Bord Gais seem to now have their own tarrif picker, but I tried to use it yesterday and it wouldn't work. I'm sure they will eventually fix it.



Used it just now and it worked fine


----------



## lff12 (19 Aug 2022)

Sue Ellen said:


> Used it just now and it worked fine


Excellent - great to hear it.


----------



## Peanuts20 (19 Aug 2022)

No issues with Energia and I have to say, their contact centre were superb when I spoke to them last week, 10 second waiting time, the on hold music hadn't even kicked in


----------



## Clonback (19 Aug 2022)

Just moved to Bord gais with 40% discount on both electricity and gas.I have a smart meter but its better to use discount off standard rates.Crazy but smart meter tarriffs are more expensive.


----------



## ArthurMcB (19 Aug 2022)

In my experience energia are excellent for customer service.

I recently switched from SSE A to elec ire through bonkers.

I initiated the switch a week before contract was up, hoping and thinking that the switch would not happen until my contract elapsed. Especially as i had given my contract renewal date to bonkers. However the switch went ahead within a few days and was processed before renewal date so i was slapped with an early termination fee.

I found it unfair as i hadnt instructed anyone to early terminate my contract.

Im asking SSE A if theyll refund it but not holding breath.


----------



## banjopotato (26 Aug 2022)

If you think energy prices are going to go up in the autumn and winter and you have a day/night non-smart meter, I don’t think you can do better than Energia’s EV plan. The urban rates are €0.2744 (including VAT) in the day and €0.079 at night. While the day rate is not the cheapest available on the market, the night rate is.

But the reason I opted for this plan: _it’s the only one I know of currently where the rates themselves are fixed for the duration of the contract_. Not the level of discount: the rates themselves. Even that day rate may look pretty good in 3 or 6 month’s time.

I don’t know if you actually have to have an EV (we do, but no one asked). The day rate goes up to €0.3041 for usage over 3,000 kWh in a 2-month billing period and the night rate goes to €0.1481 for usage over 2,000 kWh in a billing period. So if you’re a heavy consumer, it might not be for you.


----------



## banjopotato (26 Aug 2022)

Didn’t realise when I wrote that that SSE Airtricity would be increasing their rates by 39% today. I wouldn’t be surprised if Energia decided from today that the EV plan is now a fixed level of discount rather than the fixed rate it was yesterday.


----------



## random2011 (26 Aug 2022)

Pinoy adventure said:


> We have no issues with SSE Airtricity so far


you will when you see their latest announcement


----------



## random2011 (26 Aug 2022)

Signed up this week to switch from Flogas (bills were 2.5x more expensive in the 12 months I stayed with them) to SSE but will be cancelling that application given their upcoming increase. I realise others may follow suit but Ill need to check bonkers to see which is best at that point of time.


----------



## Harfang (26 Aug 2022)

It’s really like trying to hit a moving target selecting provider. One day the cheapest provider could become the most expensive. Crazy.

I’m out of contract for electric and electric Ireland are my best bet according to bonkers and switcher. So I’m in the process of the move.  But what’s to say this time next week they’ve hiked their prices! As mentioned earlier getting a fixed rate could well be the way to go. I’m not sure how many providers offer that however.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (27 Aug 2022)

random2011 said:


> you will when you see their latest announcement


I couldn’t believe it when I read it in the paper.
It’s a fairly big jump,massive in fact.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (10 Sep 2022)

ArthurMcB said:


> In my experience energia are excellent for customer service.
> 
> I recently switched from SSE A to elec ire through bonkers.
> 
> ...


This seems just silly. You jumped the gun, simple as that.

I’ve just initiated a switch away from Energia to SSE. Energia offered me a 20% discount to stay, SSE offered me 33% to move and the actual underlying rates reflected that differential.

Energia’s customer service is superb though, I’ll miss that.


----------



## banjopotato (10 Sep 2022)

Energia EV plan on a day/night meter is still the only plan in the country that has fixed unit rates for the duration of the contract. The rates for new customers on this plan have gone up twice in the last 2 weeks and they may do away with it altogether.


----------



## Monbretia (10 Sep 2022)

I'm doing that switch check past two days as well, from what I can see from Bonkers/Switcher and their own website Bord Gais seems to be my best bet.   However and maybe this makes no difference the bulk of their electricity is produced from gas as opposed to the provider (can't remember which one) which is mainly renewables and won't give me as big a saving.   

Would that sway anyone towards the renewable crowd as in maybe there is less chance of them running out or hiking price?


----------



## Paul F (10 Sep 2022)

Monbretia said:


> I'm doing that switch check past two days as well, from what I can see from Bonkers/Switcher and their own website Bord Gais seems to be my best bet.   However and maybe this makes no difference the bulk of their electricity is produced from gas as opposed to the provider (can't remember which one) which is mainly renewables and won't give me as big a saving.
> 
> Would that sway anyone towards the renewable crowd as in maybe there is less chance of them running out or hiking price?


Electricity prices track gas prices very closely, even for suppliers who generate most or even all of their electricity using renewables.

That's because gas is used to generate electricity when the renewables aren't producing enough, and the price of _all_ units of electricity is determined by the price of the most-expensive unit. This system is called "marginal cost pricing". (This is true in the UK. I assume it's the same here but I'm willing to be corrected.)

One thing to watch out for is not to sign up with a supplier who has not yet increased their prices when others have recently done so. This will make them look cheap in any comparison but the price will go up shortly after you start your contract.


----------



## Monbretia (10 Sep 2022)

Thank you for the explanation, Bonkers/Switcher are both showing the Bord Gais price after their proposed 1/10 increase, their own site is not!  So it's taken into account in the figures I'm looking at, I just had a look at their own site for signing up purposes as the deal is not available to sign up to on the comparison sites and apparently the phone holding times are astronomical for BG!


----------



## Paul F (10 Sep 2022)

Monbretia said:


> Thank you for the explanation, Bonkers/Switcher are both showing the Bord Gais price after their proposed 1/10 increase, their own site is not!  So it's taken into account in the figures I'm looking at, I just had a look at their own site for signing up purposes as the deal is not available to sign up to on the comparison sites and apparently the phone holding times are astronomical for BG!


Can you sign up for the deal on the Bord Gáis site? It shouldn't matter that the unit price doesn't show the upcoming increase.

If it's the same deal as the one shown on Bonkers/Switcher in terms of

the standing charge
the unit rate (as it is before the increase)
the unit rate discount percentage
any cashback offer
then it doesn't matter that the unit rate will increase next month.


----------



## Monbretia (10 Sep 2022)

Paul F said:


> Can you sign up for the deal on the Bord Gáis site? It shouldn't matter that the unit price doesn't show the upcoming increase.
> 
> If it's the same deal as the one shown on Bonkers/Switcher in terms of
> 
> ...


Yes I'm assuming I can, I just haven't done it yet, will organise myself later this evening to gather the info.  It is the same just without the increase being shown which is understandable, why would they show it on their own site!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Sep 2022)

Monbretia said:


> Yes I'm assuming I can, I just haven't done it yet, will organise myself later this evening to gather the info.  It is the same just without the increase being shown which is understandable, why would they show it on their own site!


I'm totally confused by the last few posts.
What is the issue with the prices quoted?
On which site(s?)?
Links to the relevant info would help.


----------



## Monbretia (11 Sep 2022)

ClubMan said:


> I'm totally confused by the last few posts.
> What is the issue with the prices quoted?
> On which site(s?)?
> Links to the relevant info would help.


No issue at all with prices quoted, it's actually good as Bonkers/Switcher are showing prices including next increase due in October for a few of the providers but obviously the provider, in this case Bord Gais, on their own site just show present price.


----------



## ArthurMcB (10 Oct 2022)

Have I a leg to stand on in this scenario:


Initiated switch through Bonkers 1 week before renewal date.

2. I was fully aware of my renewal date and had no intention of switching before it as I knew there would be an early termination fee. I even input the renewal date into the bonkers form when initiating switch.

3. Switch went through immediately and triggered early termination penalty of 50 with SSE A.

4. I challenged the fee with SSE A on the basis that I never instructed them to break contract early and I never instructed Bonkers to execute switch immediately.

5 I had also emailed SSE A at the time to say that I was intending to switch and had they any incentive for me to stay. They never replied to that email.

6. SSE A are holding their ground saying the fee is valid as the contract was terminated early – which is hard to argue with.

7. However, I am asking them to waive it, as a gesture of goodwill, on the basis that:

(i) I did not instruct them to early terminate (or Bonkers).
(ii) I emailed them of my intention to switch, post my renewal date, and so it was clear that I did not want to early terminate. They didn’t reply to that email.
(iii) I paid them a small fortune in the prior 12 months and 50 is just being scabby – of course this isn’t a strong argument but worth a shot.
(iv) They generally failed to communicate with me – they should have rang me when they received the instruction form the 3rd party, just to confirm with me and especially as it was close to my renewal date. This would just have been good customer service/practice. Also, as mentioned above, I had emailed them re my intention to switch


----------



## Leo (10 Oct 2022)

ArthurMcB said:


> Have I a leg to stand on in this scenario:


I think you need to be chasing Bonkers on this one. You authorised them to act on your behalf here and sounds like they dropped the ball in initiated the switch prematurely.


----------



## ArthurMcB (10 Oct 2022)

I think youre right Leo.

At same time is there any merit and asking SSE to waive it...im trying that angle with them but their dont seem to be for budging


----------



## _OkGo_ (10 Oct 2022)

ArthurMcB said:


> Have I a leg to stand on in this scenario:
> 
> 
> Initiated switch through Bonkers 1 week before renewal date.


I would say you don't. The last time I used bonkers to switch (~2 years ago) I thought it was pretty obvious that I was completing a switch there and then.

 I don't know why you think you were only 'initiating' a switch and not actually completing your switch. If my memory serves correctly, they even warn you that you might face an early termination fee based on your renewal date so why did you proceed?


----------



## Leo (10 Oct 2022)

ArthurMcB said:


> At same time is there any merit and asking SSE to waive it...im trying that angle with them but their dont seem to be for budging


You can certainly ask, no harm in that. I doubt they'll drop it that easily, but you never know.


----------



## ArthurMcB (10 Oct 2022)

_OkGo_ said:


> I don't know why you think you were only 'initiating' a switch and not actually completing your switch. If my memory serves correctly, they even warn you that you might face an early termination fee based on your renewal date so why did you proceed?


I think youre right okgo. I did it in a rush that day and prob didnt pay heed to what you outlined. I thought though by entering renewal date i was covered


----------



## masterboy123 (11 Oct 2022)

My Electric Ireland contract is expiring today.

They are giving me 150€ cashback and following rates:

Electricity=43c per kwh

Gas=13.5c per kwh


Any better deals for me?

Our usual bimonthly bill is 150€ for elec and 150€ for gas


----------



## JohnJay (12 Oct 2022)

according to One Big Switch, I can sign up with Bord Gais through them for:

Electricity Discounted Unit Rate: 32.29c/kWh. Annual electricity standing charge €281.12. All figures include VAT
Gas Discounted Unit Rate: 9.79c/kWh. Annual gas standing charge €169.4. All figures include VAT

my contract with EI is now up until the end of the month.


----------



## ArthurMcB (12 Oct 2022)

ArthurMcB said:


> I think youre right okgo. I did it in a rush that day and prob didnt pay heed to what you outlined. I thought though by entering renewal date i was covered





_OkGo_ said:


> I would say you don't. The last time I used bonkers to switch (~2 years ago) I thought it was pretty obvious that I was completing a switch there and then.
> 
> I don't know why you think you were only 'initiating' a switch and not actually completing your switch. If my memory serves correctly, they even warn you that you might face an early termination fee based on your renewal date so why did you proceed?


They waived the €50 much to my surprise. My well worded email paid off.my defence, essentially, was that i never instructed sse nor bonkers, explicitly, to terminate early.i also pointed out that sse coukd/should have phoned me when they got the instruction from 3rd party to verify it and to just communicate! i also pointed out that i had emailed them around that time stating intention to switch and asked them if there was any incentive to stay. They didnt reply to that email. I stead they terminated my account.
Final score: arthur 0 - 0 SSE A. Arthur wins 1 -0 Aet


----------



## masterboy123 (12 Oct 2022)

JohnJay said:


> according to One Big Switch, I can sign up with Bord Gais through them for:
> 
> Electricity Discounted Unit Rate: 32.29c/kWh. Annual electricity standing charge €281.12. All figures include VAT
> Gas Discounted Unit Rate: 9.79c/kWh. Annual gas standing charge €169.4. All figures include VAT
> ...


This plan asks you if you have a Smart Meter Plan and won't let you continue if you answered YES. 
I have free Sunday electricity plan with Electric Ireland and may not be eligible for this great value plan. 
Correct me if I am wrong please.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (12 Oct 2022)

I’m genuinely sad to leave Energia. Their customer service, app, and billing are all so good. But with a commodity, it’s price that’s the driver.


----------



## ArthurMcB (12 Oct 2022)

Gordon Gekko said:


> I’m genuinely sad to leave Energia. Their customer service, app, and billing are all so good. But with a commodity, it’s price that’s the driver.


I agree. They are very good


----------



## vandriver (12 Oct 2022)

@masterboy123 Once you go onto a smart meter plan,you can't switch back.


----------



## JohnJay (12 Oct 2022)

@masterboy123 I dont have a smart meter. I have clicked "no" and it allows me to continue.....

Edit - sorry, I misread your post. I thought you meant the opposite


----------



## Protocol (12 Oct 2022)

JohnJay said:


> according to One Big Switch, I can sign up with Bord Gais through them for:
> 
> Electricity Discounted Unit Rate: 32.29c/kWh. Annual electricity standing charge €281.12. All figures include VAT
> Gas Discounted Unit Rate: 9.79c/kWh. Annual gas standing charge €169.4. All figures include VAT
> ...




Thank you very much for that. I am just out of contract with Energia.

Current rates are 44.44 cent less just 10% discount = 40 cent plus 9% VAT = *43.60 cent*

They used to offer 40% discounts!!

I was about to switch to EI, rates as follows:

39.70 cent less 8.5% = 36.33 cent plus 9% VAT = *39.60 cent*

So EI is 4 cent cheaper than Energia.

Now, thanks to you, I will be paying:

44.21 cent less 33% = 29.62 plus 9% VAT = *32.29 cent*

Plus a saving on gas of 3.5 cent per unit.

*Thank you.*


----------



## masterboy123 (12 Oct 2022)

Hi All,

So I can't switch to BordGais via Onebigswitch as I am on Smart Meter Plan.

*Electric Ireland are giving me 150€ cashback* if I stay with them and following rates:

*Electricity=43c per kwh

Gas=13.5c per kwh

Free Sunday electricity.*

Could there be better deal out there for me?

Bonkers, Power Switch and CRU sites suggesting to get two different providers for Elec and Gas. And saving is minimal.


----------



## Peanuts20 (12 Oct 2022)

Conor Pope covered the reduction in discounts on the Ray Darcy show around 4.20pm last Monday. Not sure if it is still available to listen back to but in a nutshell, he was basically saying that whilst it still pays to shop around, the days of the big discounts are over for now due to market volatility


----------



## JohnJay (12 Oct 2022)

@Protocol I've no experience of One Big Switch, I haven't used them yet but I will be looking more closely at them once my EI contract is up. I assume the figures on their website are true and accurate, they were updated after the Bord Gais price increase at the beginning of this month. This is a 33% reduction on BG's standard rates - I can't find any other providers giving that sort of discount to anyone.

I'm sorry I didnt see their Sky offer before I signed up with Vodafone recently.


----------



## Showmethemoney (13 Oct 2022)

People need to keep a close eye on their energy credit that we are due to get in November if they are switching now. Last year I switched provider a couple of weeks before the energy credit was due to be paid out. I was assured by my new electricity provider that i was in plenty of time and that the credit would be added to my new account. But it wasn't. After a bit of investigating we found out it was applied to my closed account of my old energy provider and it took a bit hassle to get that money in the end.


----------



## Cervelo (13 Oct 2022)

One thing to remember if you're a Bord Gais customer and your contract is up for renewal
Is that there is an extra 5% discount on top of the discounts advertised if you have been with them for 12 months
When I look at my offers from Bord Gais I'm getting a 15% discount instead of a 10%


----------



## IrishGunner (14 Oct 2022)

Ok posted on another post but maybe better here

Ok tried the one big switch and they are saying the rates are below(currently not on smart meter plan)




So for standard user with smart meter who we use more at weekend and from 5-8 each night

Below are the Bord Gais rates

https://www.bordgaisenergy.ie/home/our-tariffs

So if reading correct then savings on the Urban Domestic standard is €1,637 (one big) v €2,127 (bord Gais) I am reading this right

So comparing to Flogas whom I have Gas with is Big switch best option

Including VAT


37.98 cent per kWh (Smart day rate)
29.6 cent per kWh (Smart night rate)
44.92 cent per kWh (Smart peak rate)
€338.89 annual standing charge
Is there anything I am missing or any hidden catches?


----------



## Frank (1 Dec 2022)

IrishGunner said:


> Ok posted on another post but maybe better here
> 
> Ok tried the one big switch and they are saying the rates are below(currently not on smart meter plan)
> 
> ...


The variations in standing charges are a sneaky one to watch for.


----------

